
Artmarq: Bloomberg for art business in making - ArtmarqCEO
https://www.artmarq.com
======
ArtmarqCEO
Artmarq to bring data-driven decision making to the $57 Billion a year art
industry. It is made to track, analyse and broadcast every single deal in Art
Business. Artmarq App can help users navigate the complex art market otherwise
dubbed as ‘Exclusive’, ’Opaque’ and ‘Intimidating’ at a competitive price and
on Mobile.

